

The thrill of launch - sant0sk1
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/the-thrill-of-launch

======
BrandonM
One thing I'm not quite clear on with regards to OpenID is how I can be sure
that my identity provider can't log in to my sites. I feel like I must not
understand OpenID correctly. It seems to me that all the power rests in the
hands of the identity provider; that is, the users have to trust the provider
both to safeguard their data and to not use it in the way the user did not
want (government gets warrant and checks out user's personal activity by
asking provider to log them in).

Am I totally missing something here? I looked all over Clickpass's site, and
while not having to login everywhere is convenient, I'd much rather know that
I'm the only one who has the credentials to authenticate as myself. If I'm
wrong, I think something should be said on the Clickpass site about how users
can know their information is still in their own hands. If I'm right, I don't
think I could ever get on board with a site like Clickpass, and I don't
understand how others can do it so readily.

------
immad
While people are reading this, just wanted to say that I haved fixed it so you
can be logged out of Clickpass and still use the Clickpass dropdown to log in
to news.yc with your own OpenID.

We are going to do some stuff to make that even easier going forward. Let me
know if you have any issues with that...

------
lucasvo
Great post! That rush of adrenaline probably already makes it worth creating
your own startup.

Nice tips, certainly some things to consider when launching. But in the end
you can probably never be prepared enough. But where would the fun be?

------
brlewis
I was thrilled last night when I got clickpass integrated into ourdoings.com.
I still have some work to do to be friendly to OpenID in general.

I'm a little bummed I won't be able to watch them live when they go on
justin.tv today. Hopefully I'll be able to catch the recording later.

~~~
petenixey
Awesome - we're thrilled to be on there, you've done a text-book perfect
install :)

In a true co-incidence, Clickpass is also in the Guardian today:
[http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/digitalcontent/2008/03/elevator_...](http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/digitalcontent/2008/03/elevator_pitch_clickpass_bring.html)

Sometimes you just get lucky ;)

------
Mistone
this was one of the coolest stories I've read in a long time, very fun and
nicely done.

